# Congratulations, New MT Mentors!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 21, 2006)

Congratulations to *Brian R. VanCise, Stickarts, and HKPhooey* on becoming some of the newest MT Mentors!!!

The FMA forum members have made a tremendous contribution to MT starting with Arnisador, Rich Parsons, TShadowchaser, Tim Hartman, Bob Hubbard, Cthulhu, Flatlander, Tulisan, Bart, OULobo and Cthulhu.

It's great to see members who have positively posted in mainly in the Modern Arnis forum, the FMA forum, and the other areas of the board be among the number who have risen to the new level of challenge and service!

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot!  This board really is a great place.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 21, 2006)

congrats folks

just keep doing what got you the invite to be a mentor 
You all have helped out the forum already and shown good judgment thats why you here

sheldon


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Congratulations to *Brian R. VanCise, Stickarts, and HKPhooey* on becoming some of the newest MT Mentors!!!
> 
> The FMA forum members have made a tremendous contribution to MT starting with Arnisador, Rich Parsons, TShadowchaser, Tim Hartman, Bob Hubbard, Cthulhu, Flatlander, Tulisan, Bart, OULobo and Cthulhu.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you! This place grows on you (in a good way!)


----------



## Kreth (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd like to point out that Brian is a Bujinkan guy, unless he screws up, then he's yours... :lol:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out that Brian is a Bujinkan guy, unless he screws up, then he's yours... :lol:


 
Now that is funny! :rofl:

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out that Brian is a Bujinkan guy, unless he screws up, then he's yours... :lol:




Brian studies the ways of the Enemy  and is not afraid to walk in their shoes to better understand them. Of course that is before he has to then finish his task assigned to him.  


***** Run for the hills *****


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

What is the old saying, "Keep your *enemies* close and your *friends* even closer."  Definately that would apply to me. :rofl:  Fortunately I do not know of any enemies, *yet*. (I am keeping my eyes open though :erg: )

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

